# Heat molding and custom insoles?



## Rivers (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Folks, I just purchased a pair of 2016 Burton Rulers which come with the imprint 2 liners and had some questions and would appreciate some advice.

1. Would it be advisable for me to get custom insoles or are the stock liners good enough? I just walked around in them and they seem fine though I would be curious what benefits custom insoles would provide and what brand / models of insoles are recommended?

2. The burton ruler comes with the imprint 2 liner, which I believe are heat mouldable. Does any one know what is the best way to have them heat molded at home?

Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

for insoles look at the above boot faq sticky

for heat moulding

Home Fitting Instructions | Intuition Liners


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rivers said:


> Would it be advisable for me to get custom insoles or are the stock liners good enough?


Hi Rivers,

Stoked that you have some new boots! It sounds like you may be mixing the terms liners and insoles. Your imprint 2 liners are heat moldable and should be heat molded (before riding). Here are some tips on that http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html . 

The stock insoles (footbeds) that come with the Rulers are basic but good and they are designed to work well with the boot. Those are not designed to be heat moldable. I would not suggest replacing those unless you have a reason to do so.

Fit is by far the most important factor in boots. If you would like to confirm your boot size (should not match your shoe size) we will be happy to help with that.


----------



## F242 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Rivers,
> 
> Stoked that you have some new boots! It sounds like you may be mixing the terms liners and insoles. Your imprint 2 liners are heat moldable and should be heat molded (before riding). Here are some tips on that http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html .
> 
> ...


I do think they mean footbeds and liners.
So... yes, aftermarket footbeds are almost always better than what comes with the boot. You should have the liners heat molded with the new footbeds. Probably best to have this done at a shop - most liners require the correct equipment to heat them up properly (there are a few you can put in the oven - but don't do that unless it's indicated that that's an acceptable method - otherwise you'll just cook/burn your liners). And most footbeds need to be trimmed to match your foot/boot (you can do this yourself, but a shop can probably do it better).


----------

